# Study: 38% of U.S. Jobs Automated by 2030's



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What is that about $15 an hour for unskilled jobs?



> About 38 percent of U.S. jobs could be at high risk of automation by the early 2030s, according to a study by PricewaterhouseCoopers LLP. The "most-exposed" industries include retail and wholesale trade, transportation and storage, and manufacturing, with less-educated workers facing the biggest challenges.


http://www.pwc.co.uk/economic-services/ukeo/pwcukeo-section-4-automation-march-2017-v2.pdf


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Or just before that S does hit the fan , The BLM and 6 other groups burn half this country to the ground and the rest of world has the same chit going on. The prepers come out when it settles down and rebuild it all again.
Every robot get a human helper by law full employment. Time will tell.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

No matter how much automation is put in, . . . somebody has to build the robots, . . . somebody has to program the robots, . . . somebody has to build the programs that program the robot, . . . somebody has to maintain the robots.

Sure, . . . jobs will go by the way side, . . . but as one is done, . . . another is created, . . . and there are jobs that cannot be done by Robocop.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The bad news is robots can now do your job. The good news is we are now hiring robot repair technicians. The even worse news is we are working on robot-fixing robots and *we do not* anticipate any further good news. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Look up US postal workers and their population in the mid 80's and then mid 90's. Ifmi recall 700-800,00 less of them today. Is that terrible? I guess but we've created 2.3 million network engineering jobs. So how'd we do? Yes 30% may lose their order taking, security patrol, and factory jobs, but hopefully 40% will be onto something new. Just imagine if we listened to the horse shoe fitters union in the 1920's where we'd be today!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Robots don't take drugs, get sick, or ask for days off. Quarterly profits will soar as productivity increases. Money, it's a crime.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Robots don't take drugs, get sick, or ask for days off. Quarterly profits will soar as productivity increases. Money, it's a crime.


Not to mention no payroll, unemployment taxes or workers comp costs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"Transportation and storage"?
I doubt it. I spent my entire working career in building materials distribution. 
Driving trucks, operating forklifts, running loading docks, managing warehouses. :vs_cool:
There is no automated piece of equipment that is flexible enough to improvise and adapt to unloading and fixing shifted loads; or that will be able to strap down and tarp a load of lumber on a flat bed. Heck, or even get that flat bed loaded properly enough to meet different axle/weight requirements in the individual states that load is going to pass through. :vs_shocked:
There are so many unplanned variables to take into consideration. Heck, those college boys couldn't even come up with a computerized inventory control system that could be made to work in Georgia Pacific's Distribution Division.:vs_laugh:
Even the computerized truck routing was a joke, there at GP, and in another company I worked for.:vs_smirk:

It might work for some place like Amazon, but not everywhere.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Transportation and storage in building maybe but in retail or food service? Amazon has already demonstrated a robotic operated store front with zero employees.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

And yet. I still do not have a robotic house cleaner. I really think they're taking things in the wrong direction.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There will always be a job for the industrious individual who wants a job.

There will always be EBT cards for the porch monkeys and the like.

Even Noah (the sailor) found his sailing job out in the desert, . . . :vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Those who are young people graduating from college today with degrees in such things as Feminist Studies, or Medieval Feng Shui, are going to be in a world of woe.

The young men and women learning to build houses and such will be in high demand. And well paid. 

Every product in this country was, at one point, moved by a semi truck. Sure, they may actually make a self driving tractor-trailer that travels the interstates between cities, but that's about the extent of it. They will not deliver to the warehouse deep in the city, back up to the dock, and get unloaded.

The "well educated" will be left in the dust by blue collar, work boot wearing, Americans.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

But Wait! There's More!
Let us throw in Business consolidation (sp), a company comes in, buys another company, and says goodbye to 10% of the staff, just to make a statement.
Sorry, personal gripe here.
They DO make personal house cleaners now. They just don't wear a French maid outfit.
It won't be long before the damn things have AI. THEN the humans will have a problem.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I doubt that the transportation industry will go totally robotic. Even routine service on a car still requires people to spot problems that robots can't.


----------



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

I’ve noticed this trend. More automation less human. Let’s face it. They will replace us. No butt breaks, complaining, headgames, absenteeism. Now that I think of it, i’d Rather have robot coworkers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any robot employed in the aviation maintenance field will have to have a foul language program.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Those who are young people graduating from college today with degrees in such things as Feminist Studies, or Medieval Feng Shui, are going to be in a world of woe.


They already are and its just gonna get worse and I am sure as a Tax Payer they will want me to pay for the student loans they cant pay for cause they cant find a job that pays enough to support them, so they are gonna expect me to do that for them.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

We are evaluating a robotic lawn mower. Mind you we have 117 acres
of grass to be mowed. The one we are looking at can be charged up by
a solar panel in one day. Panel, mower, container will run $2k right now.
It will go out and mow 10,000 square feet in a day. That is 70k a week.
We would need about 75 of them, but they won't do the greens so 
maybe a little less. Still that is $150,000 for 75 of them. No energy
costs. Right now we pay about $250,000 a year in labor for mowing
not including the greens. What do you think?

$250k annual with sick, vacation, 401k, health insurance, and gripes
$150k one time with none of the above probably some maintenance


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

So...the Globalists (liberals) tell us we and Europe need to import millions of moslems and illegals because our shrinking birthrates will not supply enough workforce in the near future.

Then they tell us that robots will take half of the available jobs.

Which is it?

I see a war brewing!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am currently working in a manufacturing facility that makes large parts by forging. I am completing a consolidation of numerous facilities into a modern facility. We have installed robots to move parts through the processes, resulting in an employee headcount reduction. Yes, its a sign of things to come,.


----------

